# Virtual DJ + Moderation beim streamen



## Rippler (1. März 2008)

Hallo an alle VDJ benutzer!

ich habe vor kurem hobbymäßig angefangen aufzulegen, habe dann VDJ von einem freund empfohlen bekommen und benutze es jetzt auch schon seit einiger zeit.

im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden damit, die bedienung ist einfach und übersichtlich, es gibt nich zu viele sachen wo man dran rumspielen kann. einige sachen sind für mich momentan noch etwas verwirrend aber das liegt daran das ich mich vorher nie mit sowas beschäftigt habe.

angefangen habe ich mit dem auflegen als ich in second life gefragt wurde ob ich nicht lust hätte als dj zu arbeiten...gesagt getan jetzt hab ich mir die software gekauft und ansonsten auch alles mit der GEMA usw geregelt und dann gings auch schon los. die leute sind mit meiner musik bestens zufrieden...nur es gibt eine sache die mir noch fehlt....

ich kann nich moderieren, sprich über headset bzw mikro sprechen!

wenn bei VDJ in der broadcast config master + mic auswähle is mein micro leider auf dauersendung weil es ja auch keine push to talk taste gibt.

ich habe gehört das es möglich ist mit einer zusatzsoftware die man paralel zu VDJ laufen lasst so zu moderieren das die musik bei drücken der push to talk taste leiser wird und bei wieder loslassen wieder lauter wird, also fadet. mir wurde gesagt das ich dazu ne 2te soundkarte brauche. ein problem wird warscheinlich auch sein das ich ein USB headset habe, habe aber auch noch ein standmikro zum mit chinch.

kann mir vieleicht jemand einen link geben wo ich nen tutorial finde wie ich das einstellen kann mit den 2 karten und was es für zusatzprogramme gibt? habe leider nichts brauchbares im netz gefunden. leider bin ich totaler newbie was das gebiet sound aufm rechner angeht mit andern sachen kenne ich mich allerdings ganz gut aus, es wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet wie ich das einrichten muss.

hier mal mein setup:

prozessor: AMD athlon X2 dual core 6000+
arbeitsspeicher: 2gig markenspeicher
mainboard: ASUS M2N-E SLI
Grafikkarte: gf 8800gts
betriebssystem: windows vista ultimate

dann hab ich hal wie gesagt ein usb headset und zwar das medusa speedlink mobile 5.1 usb. ein standmikro auch von speedlink, dann sound halt onboard und ne billige 5.1 pci soundkarte

hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen.

mfg
rippler


----------



## Dj-Gandalf (15. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe momentan auch das problem mit Virtual DJ 5 das ich wenn ich auf sendung bin das mein Mic auf dauer on ist kann machmal zimlich nervig sein  oder ich werde bei mir im radio icq angeschrieben was ich dann nicht toll finde ich habe auch das problem das ich einen laptop habe und ich leider keine 2. Soundkarte einbauen kann es muss doch eine andere lösung geben klar ich könnte nur einstellen das nur master geht aber das ich auch net soo toll weil ich wenn ich eine ansage hab das man die ja leider net hören kann ich bin ja mit dem vDJ zufriden aber das ist echt ein punkt was mich stört ich habe dan auch von meinen DJ kolegen gesagt bekommen das ich das SAM nehmen soll das wird ja bei uns im sender zu verfügung gestellt von unserm chef der hatte mal mit der Firma kontakt und hat das hin bekommen das er uns das schicken darf und das wir es auch legal benutzen dürfen aber ich habe bei SAM das problem das ich net auf die datenbank zugreifen kann und einer der sich askent der mir helfen könnte ist momentan net da also bin ich immer noch auf das vDJ 5 angewiesen ich hoffe das mir jemand weiter helfen kann ich hinter lasse hier mal meine icq nummer weil ich nocht soo oft on netz surfe aber ich fast täglich im icq meine nummer ist 405-708-717 weil ich hatte auch glück weil ich war in der probezeit bei dem sender und dann geht das mic net aus kommt immer gut  aber zum glück habe ich ja die probezeit bestanden aber ich will es mal echt in den griff bekommen ich habe auch von anderen erfahren das man angeblich das mic in der systemsteuer rung manuell leise und aus machen kann ich hatte mich echt mal drauf ferlassen habe wo ich auf sendung war telefoniert ist ja normal kein problem normal ich hatte dan auch zimlich viel zuschriftem im icq das man mich reden hört naja kann passieren aber jetzt weiß ich das es in den systemsteuerung nich geht ich hoffe echt das mir jemand weiter helfen kann ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes rest wochenende und einen guten start in die arbeits woche 

LG Dj-Gandalf


----------



## DJ Rolf (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, Habt ihr es mal über ein Mischpult versucht zu regeln Ich benutze  VDJ ebenfalls allerdings über einen Dynacord Powermischer und lasse pc bzw Laptop über einen Kanal und ein anderen Kanal für's Mikro.

Gruß DJ Rolf


----------

